# "Klassischer" Hip-Hop - Gibt es so etwas eigentlich noch?



## jackadam1212 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mal eure Meinung, bzw. Tipps hören.

Eigentlich war Hip-Hop früher nie mein Ding, habe zu meiner Teenager-Zeit eher Musik aus den 60er gehört. Etwa zu der Zeit als ich angefangen habe, Techno zu hören, kam auch das Interesse an Trip-Hop und Hip-Hop. Allerdings kam ich aus der Trip-Hop Ecke, also über Portishead, Massive Attack und Konsorten. Das führte mich zu DJ Krush, DJ Shadow und DJ Cam. Mit aktuellem Hip-Hop kann ich nun aber so gar nichts anfangen. Bushido, Sido und diese Typen kann ich wirklich nicht ab. Vieles davon klingt entweder zu austauschbar oder zu elektronisch, im schlimmsten Fall beides. Außerdem finde ich die Texte alles andere als intelligent. Viele Stücke von DJ Krush kommen ohne Raps aus, und wenn welche drin sind, haben die Texte wenigstens eine vernünftige Aussage.

Mit klassischem Hip-Hop setze ich auch z.B. Run-D.M.C. gleich, auch wenn hier die Beats simpler sind und aus der Drum-Machine kommen, waren hier wenigstens die Texte noch normal. Da ging es noch nicht um Schießerein, Drogen und große Titten. 

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es klassischen Hip-Hop noch? Hip-Hop der Marke DJ Krush, DJ Shadow, und meinetwegen auch Run-D.M.C.

Für ein paar Empfehlungen bzw. Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Tags: *Hier stehende Ringtone-Links entfernt. *


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

Naja, gerade Sido hat sich wie ich finde  weiterentwickelt. Die Texte sind nicht mehr so primitiv und reifer. Früher mochte ich ihn auch nicht. Aber die beiden letzten Alben sind ganz gut.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Dezember 2016)

Gibt viel guten Hip Hop.
Bin zwar auch eher ausm Bereich Rock und co, kann mir aber auch guten Hip Hop ganz gut geben.
Beispiele:

Pete Rock





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQ0G7o0AEL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wV1RWQP-jXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



A Tribe Called Quest





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1Zqol7ARCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Roots





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4kwsKcNNRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mos Def





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5vw4ajnWGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Dezember 2016)

Konnte nicht mehr Videos einbinden, daher mal der dreiste Mehrfachpost.

Aesop Rock





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HEq8UqrujM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jonwayne





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wjBtjWtwms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dizzy Wright





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p50FY-q3g7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bisschen deutsches Zeug (unter anderem aus Köln):

Twit One





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0wPgD_vhck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wun Two





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yY3q9u5FXsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Dezember 2016)

Figub Brazlevic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Xb0YBb-yp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8iebdBCUvHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vllt gefällt dir auch :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gXrS6eKfjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denke da hast du ganz gute Richtungen um dich mal "umzuhören".


----------



## azzih (7. Dezember 2016)

Das Ding ist das der Trap-Sound einfach gerade angesagt ist und nun auch seit ca. einem Jahr nach Deutschland rübergeschwappt ist und viele Rapper damit experimentieren. Ich nehm mal an das ist das was du als "elektronisch" bezeichnest. Klassischer Boom-Bap-Rap gabs hier in Deutschland sowieso ziemlich selten. Das meiste orientierte sich eher am französischen HipHop, sprich an melodiösen Beats mit einfachen Piano Samples beispielweise.

Zu den "Aussagen/Texten ". Hiphop kommt halt einfach von der Straße, sprich von unterpriviligierten Jugendlichen die über ihren Alltag rappen  und das sind halt Dinge wie Drogen,Sex, Kriminalität, Diskriminierung und Statussymbole die sie mal erreichen wollen wenn sie es geschafft haben. Tut man das als prolliges Gerede ab, hat man schlicht HipHop nicht verstanden und soll lieber wieder Mozart hören gehn. 

Achja Sido und Bushido sind zwei alte Säcke die zwar immer noch gut verkaufen aber schon lange nicht mehr irgendetwas Richtungsweisendes in Deutschrap geschaffen haben. Wenn man heute was Relevantes in Deutschrap hören will würd ich mir vielleicht mal Tua, Haftbefehl, Shindy ,Cr7z, 187 Strassenbande, SSIO etc angucken. Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele die Deutschrap neue Facetten geben. Wird dir das meiste aber eh nicht gefallen.

Ich empfehl dir mal paar neuere Alben: Common- Black America Again,  Kendrick Lamar- Good Kid Maad City und To Pimp a Butterfly, A Tribe Called Quest- We got it from here
Paar Deusche: Cr7z- Seraph7m, Tua- Stevia, JAW-TOA , Genetikk- Fukk Genetikk


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Zu den "Aussagen/Texten ". Hiphop kommt halt einfach von der Straße, sprich von unterpriviligierten Jugendlichen die über ihren Alltag rappen  und das sind halt Dinge wie Drogen,Sex, Kriminalität, Diskriminierung und Statussymbole die sie mal erreichen wollen wenn sie es geschafft haben. Tut man das als prolliges Gerede ab, hat man schlicht HipHop nicht verstanden und soll lieber wieder Mozart hören gehn.


Das trifft  für die Ursprünge zu  aber Hip-Hop ist viel mehr als das. Es gibt genug Künstler welche auch ohne solches Vokabular auskommen. 

Auch noch ein paar Vorschläge: The Illz, Curse, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Vinnie Paz, Jedi Mind Tricks.


----------



## azzih (8. Dezember 2016)

Vinnie Paz und seine Crew sind doch Streetrap + Verschwörungstheorien. Hab ich mal gefeiert, klingt leider immer gleich mittlerweile. Aber gönnt euch mal
Jedi Mind Tricks "Design in Malice" feat. Young Zee & Pacewon - Official Video - YouTube
Vinnie Paz "God Bless" - YouTube
R.A. the Rugged Man - The Dangerous Three ft. Brother Ali, Masta Ace - YouTube

Was mir da noch einfällt wäre: RA the rugged man- Legends never die. Richtig krasses Album.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Dezember 2016)

Aesop Rock hat übrigens ein ziemlich geiles neues Album am Start


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2016)

Der angebliche TE ist  ein Add-Bot. Der Beitrag stammt von 2010: "Klassischer" Hip-Hop - Gibt es so etwas eigentlich noch? | Musiker-Board

Gab es vor ein paar Wochen schon einmal im Zusammenhang mit nachträglich rein editierter Werbung. Waren damals glaube auch Ringtones. Wird wohl gemacht, damit es den Moderatoren nicht sofort auffällt. 
Bitte, falls es wieder bei einem neuen TE auffällt gleich melden. 

==> Deshalb *CLOSED*.


----------

